# bad question...whats an LD?



## Anonymous067 (Nov 16, 2008)

Moreover, who is the LD...what does it stand for....


----------



## soundlight (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on the situation - almost always it refers to Lighting Designer. On concert tours, it sometimes refers to Lighting Director, who is the person in charge of the lighting on the road as the designer does not always tour with the show.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha! That's one Derek doesn't have in the Glossary!!!


----------



## Diarmuid (Nov 17, 2008)

Also... I think its on someone's signature around here, " There is no such thing as a bad question, just bad answers". Its much better you ask here and find out that its lighting designer/ director, than spend five years wondering why people are talking about 'lens destroyer'. There are like loads of acronyms and sayings in theatre, and I don't think anyone will ever manage to know all of them... so sometimes everyone has to ask!


----------

